# A fish with personality, that DOESN'T HIDE!?!



## UncleMike (Jan 22, 2004)

I loved my Jack Dempsey for the first six months I had him. Then, something changed.

He hides all the time. ALL the time. When I come into the room, he zips into his rock caves, sometimes fast enough to hurt himself.

All this time, he's been in a 20g high tank. I had always intended on putting him in a 55g when he got big enough to warrant it, but honestly, given that I never see him anymore, I don't feel like making that kind of investment.

It's literally been weeks since he left the rocks, except to feed.

So, with that said, what would be your vote for an interesting fish with personality that won't hide from me? I want something with intelligence or quirkiness. Something that will enjoy when I interact with it. Something that will fit very comfortably in a 20g tank. I like to keep my bioload as low as possible.

I've been considering leleupis or shell dwellers, but am open to suggestion.

Whaddya think?
/Mike


----------



## Mobius1230 (Sep 22, 2008)

I kinda like the mbuna. They are aggressive, but I like to watch them defend territory and watch their behavior.


----------



## Mobius1230 (Sep 22, 2008)

Oops, sorry, I didn't read the bottom of your post. Mbuna are NOT for a 20g.


----------



## renegade545 (Jul 4, 2008)

Its likely that he is stressed from a small tank. Moving him to a larger tank and adding some dithers would likely bring him out of hiding.


----------



## xalow (May 10, 2007)

I agree it would be more personal in a 55. Shell dwellers are often kept in colonies like the multifasciatus which show a lot of territorial behavior but will stay toward the bottom part of the tank.

Have you considered Apistogrammas?

Just look at all the personality in this picture: 
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1437


----------



## chapman76 (Jun 30, 2004)

Multies are boring as anything when you first get them usually because you get a small number. Once they increase their colony size, they're so much fun! I had a group of 6 in a 20g long and about 18 months later, I've devoted a 55g to them.


----------



## UncleMike (Jan 22, 2004)

It just seems like such a gamble to invest the money and then shoehorn a 55g into a room that really doesn't have the space, in the hopes that he *might* come out.


----------



## Chris2500DK (Feb 15, 2006)

Yes if you consider buying a 55 gallon a problem, maybe you should look for a fish that will feel secure in a small tank instead.


----------



## UncleMike (Jan 22, 2004)

Chris2500DK said:


> Yes if you consider buying a 55 gallon a problem, maybe you should look for a fish that will feel secure in a small tank instead.


Not to *********, but isn't that what this thread is about?


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

UncleMike said:


> Chris2500DK said:
> 
> 
> > Yes if you consider buying a 55 gallon a problem, maybe you should look for a fish that will feel secure in a small tank instead.
> ...


G'day UncleMike,

In your original post you said that you always intended to buy a 55 gallon tank, for your Jack Dempsy.

Then later your questioning whether it's a gamble or not, becuase your unsure providing your Jack Dempsey with the appropriate room it really requires will result in a change of it's behaviour.

Oh and here's where the curve ball flies past us all. It turns out out you probably don't have the room to fit a 55 gallon tank in your room. (do you have a larger room the tank can go in?)
So did you originally intend to buy a 55 gallon tank?, and if so, where did you originally intend to keep it? Why buy a fish that everyone knows will out grow a 20 gallon tank, if upgrading to the appropriate sized tank is not really an option.

So from your original post, none of us were to know that owning a 55 gallon would be a problem.

As to your original question. I'd go with one of the smaller shell dweller species. Here's what one of my mates, Blair, did with a 10 gallon tank. Tangy tiny tope.


----------



## UncleMike (Jan 22, 2004)

Yes, I have room for the 55 in the same room he's in now. Yes, I always intended on making that purchase. My motivation waned as he became less personable one day. It literally happened in one day. He was out and swimming and saying "HI" to me every time I came in the room. Then one day he just stopped.

But all of that was background to my question, which was later in the first post, repeated here:

_So, with that said, what would be your vote for an interesting fish with personality that won't hide from me? I want something with intelligence or quirkiness. Something that will enjoy when I interact with it. Something that will fit very comfortably in a 20g tank. I like to keep my bioload as low as possible._

Thanks for the response, though. I think shellies are the way to go as well.


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

Multis are great for small tanks. They are spunky little dudes that will colonize your 20g with offspring.
Let's be clear, they _will dart into shells _when startled, as I imagine the other shellies will too.
Multis will pretty readily come back out of the shells and are more than happy to see you at feeding time. :wink:

Are you wanting a "wet pet" (singleton) or an aquarium with fish (plural) interacting with each other? 
Alicem


----------



## UncleMike (Jan 22, 2004)

alicem said:


> Are you wanting a "wet pet" (singleton) or an aquarium with fish (plural) interacting with each other?
> Alicem


Honestly, I'd be happy either way. Right now I've got neither. I was very happy when my Dempsey would interact with me, however.


----------



## chapman76 (Jun 30, 2004)

In a 20g tank, your best bet would be a group of multies. There aren't too many cichlids that fit in a 20g that I would call wet pets. Most dwarfs really ignore people and do their own thing. I've kept a few dwarfs and none interacted with me, just each other.

Multies are a riot because you'll have so many and they all live well with one another (for the most part).


----------



## UncleMike (Jan 22, 2004)

chapman76 said:


> In a 20g tank, your best bet would be a group of multies. There aren't too many cichlids that fit in a 20g that I would call wet pets. Most dwarfs really ignore people and do their own thing. I've kept a few dwarfs and none interacted with me, just each other.
> 
> Multies are a riot because you'll have so many and they all live well with one another (for the most part).


That's what I was thinking.

Any suggestions as to where to procure some? Pet shops I've visited don't carry them and can't seem to order them (or simply refuse...)


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

Look for fish clubs in your area. 
(Somewhere on c_f's website there are links to local clubs... :-? ) or google search "fish clubs in New York" and then narrow your search.

Often you can find them from local fish club members or at their club's auctions/swapmeets.
:thumb: 
Alicem


----------



## UncleMike (Jan 22, 2004)

Thank you!!!


----------

